# Basic DHTML Menü



## Consti (5. April 2004)

Hab hier im Forum dieses Tutorial gefunden.
Bei dem Tutorial gibt es nur eine Unterkategorie, wie muss ich es machen, wenn unter sub1 noch sub1.1 sein soll und dann eventuell noch sub1.1.1 und sub1.1.2 usw..
Kann man das einfach erweitern oder muss man da einen anderen code benutzten?

Aussehen tuts nacher her so:
http://www.mindcross.org/tutorials/dhtml_menu.html

Hier ist das Tut:
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials24983.html

Danke schon mal für die Hilfe!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (5. April 2004)

Der Code müstze dazu schon einwenig editiert/geändert werden, weil das aufrufen einer Subkategorie ja die Hauptkategorie nicht schließen darf.

Aber bei einer geschickten Verschachtelung aller Divs dürfte das keine Probleme erzeugen.


----------



## Consti (5. April 2004)

Öhm, wie muss ich dsa denn machen?


----------



## Fabian H (6. April 2004)

Schau mal hier:
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials132324.html

Da hab ich mal einen Code dazu gepostet.


----------



## Consti (7. April 2004)

JO danke, genau das hab ich gesucht! Werde mal sehen, inwieweit ich das selber eingebaut kriege, da ich von JScript keine AHnung habe - nur von HTML 
Ansonsten werde ich mich noch einmal melden!


----------



## Consti (7. April 2004)

So, ich hab hier noch ein Problem. Ich möchte noch eine Unterkategorie mehr erstellen, als es bereits gibt, hier ist der Code, jedoch ist da irgendwo ein Fehler:


```
<a href="" onClick="menu('m1', 1);return false;"><strong><big>P</big></strong>rivat</a><br>   <div id="m1" style="display:none;">       <a href="privat/autor.html" target="content">&gt; <strong><big>A</big></strong>utor</a><br>  	<a href="privat/projekt.html" target="content">&gt; <strong><big>P</big></strong>rojekt</a><br>  	<a href="privat/kontakt.html" target="content">&gt; <strong><big>K</big></strong>ontakt</a><br>  	<a href="privat/impressum.html" target="content">&gt; <strong><big>I</big></strong>mpressum</a><br>  </div>    <a href="" onClick="menu('m2', 1);return false;"><strong><big>G</big></strong>rafik</a>   <div id="m2" style="display:none;">       <a href="grafik/uebersicht.html" target="content">&gt; <strong><big>&Uuml;</big></strong>bersicht</a><br>  	<a href="grafik/fachbegriffe.html" target="content">&gt; <strong><big>F</big></strong>achbegriffe</a><br>  	  	<a href="" onClick="menu('mu2', 2);return false;">&gt; <strong><big>T</big></strong>utorials</a><br>       <div id="mu2" style="display:none;">           <a href="">&gt; <strong><big>B</big></strong>uttons</a><br>  				<a href="" onClick="menu('muu2', 1);return false;">&gt; <strong><big>T</big></strong>utorials</a><br>  				<div id="mu2" style="display:none;">  					<a href="">&gt; <strong><big>E</big></strong>infach</a>  				</div>           <a href="">&gt; <strong><big>H</big></strong>intergr&uuml;nde</a><br>       </div>   </div>
```

Es gibt da ein Menüpunkt, der heisst Buttons, unter diesen Punkt soll noch ein Unterpunkt, Ich hab da wohl ein wenig probiert, aber ich weiss nicht, ob es richtig ist, bzw. ich weiss das es falsch ist, da es nicht klaptt


----------



## Consti (7. April 2004)

```
<a href="" onClick="menu('m1', 1);return false;"><strong><big>P</big></strong>rivat</a><br> 
<div id="m1" style="display:none;"> 
    <a href="privat/autor.html" target="content">&gt; <strong><big>A</big></strong>utor</a><br>
	<a href="privat/projekt.html" target="content">&gt; <strong><big>P</big></strong>rojekt</a><br>
	<a href="privat/kontakt.html" target="content">&gt; <strong><big>K</big></strong>ontakt</a><br>
	<a href="privat/impressum.html" target="content">&gt; <strong><big>I</big></strong>mpressum</a><br>
</div>

<a href="" onClick="menu('m2', 1);return false;"><strong><big>G</big></strong>rafik</a> 
<div id="m2" style="display:none;"> 
    <a href="grafik/uebersicht.html" target="content">&gt; <strong><big>&Uuml;</big></strong>bersicht</a><br>
	<a href="grafik/fachbegriffe.html" target="content">&gt; <strong><big>F</big></strong>achbegriffe</a><br>
	
	<a href="" onClick="menu('mu2', 2);return false;">&gt; <strong><big>T</big></strong>utorials</a><br> 
    <div id="mu2" style="display:none;"> 
        <a href="">&gt; <strong><big>B</big></strong>uttons</a><br>
				<a href="" onClick="menu('muu2', 1);return false;">&gt; <strong><big>E</big></strong>infach</a><br>
				<div id="mu2" style="display:none;">
					<a href="">&gt; <strong><big>E</big></strong>infach</a>
				</div> 
        <a href="">&gt; <strong><big>H</big></strong>intergr&uuml;nde</a><br> 
    </div> 
</div>
```
Hier ist der Code noch mal übersichtlicher! Der Unterpunkt zu Buttons soll "Einfach" heissen, jedoch erscheint er auf der gleichen Ebene wie Buttons und Hintergründe !


----------



## Fabian H (7. April 2004)

Hi,

der Code (hab die Formatierungen für die Anfangsbuchstaben raus, weil es sonst zu viel wäre):

```
<a href="" onClick="menu('m1', 1);return false;">Privat</a>
<br> 
<div id="m1" style="display:none;"> 
  <a href="privat/autor.html" target="content">&gt; Autor</a>
  <br>
  <a href="privat/projekt.html" target="content">&gt; Projekt</a>
  <br>

  <a href="privat/kontakt.html" target="content">&gt; Kontakt</a>
  <br>
  <a href="privat/impressum.html" target="content">&gt; Impressum</a>
  <br>
</div>

<a href="" onClick="menu('m2', 1);return false;">Grafik</a> 
<div id="m2" style="display:none;"> 
  <a href="grafik/uebersicht.html" target="content">&gt; &Uuml;bersicht</a>

  <br>
  <a href="grafik/fachbegriffe.html" target="content">&gt; Fachbegriffe</a>
  <br>
  <a href="" onClick="menu('mu3', 2);return false;">&gt; Tutorials</a>
  <br> 
  <div id="mu3" style="display:none;"> 
    <a href="" onclick="menu('mu4', 3); return false;">&gt; Buttons</a>

    <br>
    <div id="mu4" style="display:none;">
      <a href="buttons1.html">&gt; Buttons 1</a>
      <br>
      <a href="buttons2.html">&gt; Buttons 2</a>
      <br>
      <a href="buttons3.html">&gt; Buttons 3</a>

    </div>
    <a href="" onClick="menu('mu5', 3);return false;">&gt; Einfach</a>
    <br>
    <div id="mu5" style="display:none;">
      <a href="">&gt; Einfach</a>
    </div> 
    <a href="" onclick="menu('mu6', 3); return false;">&gt; Hintergr&uuml;nde</a>

    <br>
    <div id="mu6" style="display:none;">
      <a href="bg1.html">Hiontergrund 1</a>
      <br>
      <a href="bg2.html">Hintergrund 2</a>
    </div>
  </div> 
</div>
```
Deine Fehler waren:
Der zweite Parameter von _menu()_ muss die absolute Tiefe sein, also bei den Buttons z.B. 3.

Und der zweite: Die _<div>_-Tags müssen einmalige IDs haben, also am besten fortlaufend, _mu1_, _mu2_, _mu3_, usw.

Ps: Ich hab in deinen Beitrag mal Codetags eingebaut


----------



## Consti (7. April 2004)

JO, genaus so soll es sein. Danke auf für die HIlfe, wie ich es weiter machen muss, sodass ich das jetzt auch beliebig erweitern kann


----------

